
Hillary Clinton. Who will guard the guards? - kumarski
http://www.adamtownsend.me/hillary-clinton-emails/
======
smt88
Here is a more credible analysis from a law professor, not a random armchair
pundit: [http://mediamatters.org/blog/2016/03/21/law-professor-
explai...](http://mediamatters.org/blog/2016/03/21/law-professor-explains-why-
hillary-clinton-wont/209438)

